# experience with Hydor inline heater



## crispo069 (Mar 13, 2007)

I am in the process of setting up my 72 gallon bowfront and was wondering if anybody had any experience with the Hydor inline heater. I wanted to keep as much equipment out of the tank as possible.


----------



## jrIL (Apr 23, 2005)

I have one on my 55. It works great.
JR


----------



## rich311k (Jun 24, 2006)

I love mine. They work well and less in tank clutter.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I have two 300W units on my 180g tank. They work fabulously. No trouble at all in 6 months now. The dials are a bit too easy to move and an inadvertant glance can result in unwanted adjustements. As long as you're aware of that they're fine. My tank stays at 74.3 F 100% of time, verified by two thermometers.


----------



## crispo069 (Mar 13, 2007)

Noted....

How about reduction in flow....do I need to worry about that? I just ordered the Rena Filstar XP3 which I believe is rated at 350gph (which reviews are stating is more like 300).


----------



## Minsc (May 7, 2006)

I've only had mine for a week, and it works perfectly so far.
As Guaiac_boy stated, the temp dial is much too easy to turn. I seemed to be bumping mine somehow every time I got near the tank. A bit of scotch tape solved the problem.


----------



## crispo069 (Mar 13, 2007)

good ole' scotch tape.....scotch tape seems to solve a lot of lifes little problems!!

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

I have one on a 75 gallon with an xp3. Keeps the temp super stable and I haven't noticed a flow reduction at all.


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

yoink said:


> I have one on a 75 gallon with an xp3. Keeps the temp super stable and I haven't noticed a flow reduction at all.


I've got two on my 92G and just bought another for my new 90G ......they are great and if less tank clutter is what your looking for, these units are great.
I also have not experienced any reduction of flow rate.


----------



## jon_the_newb (Dec 30, 2006)

Okay, I'll admit it, I have one on a 40G, and an XP2. Works great, as long as you can keep the kids hands off the dial (thankfull he only turned it down to low 60's, not 90+).

Jon


----------



## crispo069 (Mar 13, 2007)

Hey Yoink....I noticed you said you were running yours with an XP3...was that a straight connection??? I also ordered the XP3 but wasnt exactly sure of hose size...


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

crispo069 said:


> Hey Yoink....I noticed you said you were running yours with an XP3...was that a straight connection??? I also ordered the XP3 but wasnt exactly sure of hose size...


Yep, 5/8ths if I remember correctly.


----------

